# My take on KFC's Cole Slaw



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2011)

This was requested in yesterday's what's cooking thread.  Its taste is exactly like Kentucky Fried Chicken cole slaw, as written, but if you are guilty (like me) of not not exactly following a recipe ........it won't. 

_8 cups of finely diced cabbage 
1/4 cup grated carrot
2 tbs minced onions

Dressing:
1/3 cup granulated sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp. white pepper
1/4 cup whole milk
1/2 Best Foods or Helmans mayonnaise
1/4 cup buttermilk
4 tsp of plain white vinegar
4 tsp of real lemon juice.

Mix all the dressing ingredients, and toss with the slaw.  Refrigerate several hours, overnight is best.  Keeps well, tossing occasionally. 
_


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 11, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> This was requested in yesterday's what's cooking thread.  Its taste is exactly like Kentucky Fried Chicken cole slaw, as written, but if you are guilty (like me) of not not exactly following a recipe ........it won't.



They make the very best slaw!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 11, 2011)

i found one i like better. my granddaughter says best he ever ate. just the packaged coleslaw mix. and use Marie's coleslaw dressing. yummy. i to love the kfc one.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 11, 2011)

babetoo said:


> i found one i like better. my granddaughter says best he ever ate. just the packaged coleslaw mix. and use Marie's coleslaw dressing. yummy. i to love the kfc one.


 
That's usually what I do and use the Kraft Coleslaw dressing.

I love the KFC because it is always so crisp and fresh tasting. Not too soupy; and their cabbage is so finely shredded.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 11, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> This was requested in yesterday's what's cooking thread.  Its taste is exactly like Kentucky Fried Chicken cole slaw, as written, but if you are guilty (like me) of not not exactly following a recipe ........it won't.




You are missing the prime ingredient... the fumes of the cooking chicken.  

I tell ya chicken places always have the best slaw.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 11, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> That's usually what I do and use the Kraft Coleslaw dressing.
> 
> I love the KFC because it is always so crisp and fresh tasting. Not too soupy; and their cabbage is so finely shredded.


 
meant to say my granddaughter's fellow. my store sells an angel hair cabbage that is very fine. maybe your's do too.


----------



## chefmeister (Jan 12, 2011)

cole slaw rules period. cabbage seems to be very under-consumed vegetable 
any other dishes you know can be prepared with cabbage?


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 12, 2011)

This is my take on KFC's Cole Slaw:

*Ingredients*



1/2 cup Mayonnaise
1/3 cup Sugar
1/4 cup Milk
1/4 cup Butter Milk
2 1/2 tblspoons Lemon Juice
1 1/2 tsps White Vinegar
1/2 tsp Salt
1/8 tsp Pepper
8 cups Cabbage chopped
1/4 cup Carrot shredded
2 tblsps Onion minced
 
*Preparation*

  1. Be sure cabbage and carrots are chopped up into very fine pieces (about the size of rice).
  2. Combine the mayonnaise, sugar, milk, lemon juice, vinegar, salt and pepper in a large bowl and beat until smooth.
  3. Add cabbage, carrots, and onion, mix well.
  4. Cover and refrigerate for a least 2 hours before serving.
  Serves 10 to 12.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 12, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> You are missing the prime ingredient... the fumes of the cooking chicken.
> 
> I tell ya chicken places always have the best slaw.





I disagree ...........Fish Houses always have the best slaw !!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 12, 2011)

luckytrim said:


> I disagree ...........Fish Houses always have the best slaw !!



We're not gonna have to take this outside are we?


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 12, 2011)

My husband used to like KFC's Cole Slaw until I made Andy's recipe for him. He won't eat anything but that now.

Kade's and I had a good laugh about Cole Slaw when we had lunch together. The food arrived looked nice. Every plate had a side of Cole Slaw. I looked at mine. Forgot for a sec where I was at and announced kind of loud " THIS isn't Andy's Cole Slaw!" LOL!  Kades looked at it, looked back at me shook her head said " No it's not!" Guess we were just a bit spoiled..

Munky.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 12, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> That's usually what I do and use the Kraft Coleslaw dressing.
> 
> *I love the KFC because it is always so crisp and fresh tasting. Not too soupy; and their cabbage is so finely shredded*.


 
Exactly.

Thanks for the slaw recipes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 12, 2011)

I need Andy's recipe.

Here's another KFC Cole Slaw Copy Cat that tastes identicle, but is a bit easier.  The amouont of salad dressing is a guess as I add some, stir it in, and add more until I get the cabbage lightly coated.  This is a very juicy cole slaw recipe and will almost quench your thirst. It's tried and true. Enjoy.

Ingredients:


1 heat cabbage, grated
1/4 cup Carrot, grated
3 tbl. Onion minced
5 tbs. Miracle Whip Salad Dressing
2 tbs. sugar
1/4 cup ice water
Stir all ingredients together in a bowl, chill, and serve cold.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 12, 2011)

Good slaw at KFC....I never knew! ~ Now if they only knew how to fry chicken!!


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 13, 2011)

Even when we go through the trouble of ordering a complete smoked shoulder from our most fav.'s BBQ place, we ALWAYS get KFC slaw as an accompaniment...may have to try your recipe just once to see how it goes!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 13, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Good slaw at KFC....I never knew! ~ Now if they only knew how to fry chicken!!



A thousand years or so ago, back when we were inventing the wheel, I went to a local boat show held at our local stadium.  KFC was just opening a restaurant in town.  They were on site, and I tried the chicken for the first time.  It was love at first bite.  Now you have to understand that on the Canada border, fried chicken was prepared at our house infrequently.  And though my parents were excellent cooks, it just wasn't on the menu very often.  There was a chicken place called Vic's Chicken where the fried chicken was tasty, but seasoned simply with salt (but their baked beans were amazing).  And so the many herbs and spices that graced my tongue were new to me, and were a revelation of new flavors.

Now, I can season my own chicken and use a frying/baking method that insures ultra juicy and tender chicken.  KFC is now just "that over-salted, greasy stuff that costs way to much.  But I do enjoy their cole slaw, and took pains to duplicate it.  Of course, you can change the recipe to include diced apple, raisins, walnuts, or whatever you like in your cole slaw.  I've even grated crispy root veggies such as radish and rutabaga into my slaw with success.  I would think that raw beets would make a colorful and sweet addition as well.

Folks, play with your slaw recipes'.  Who knows what incredible creations you can make, and then share with all of us.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 13, 2011)

Well GW, I took one for the team today.....Stopped by a KFC ordered one chicken breast, one biscuit, and slaw. I only wanted the slaw, but said what the heck...Anyway, the Slaw was as many have said...very good, very nice. I seemed to detect overtones of horseradish..It was there, and just as quickly it was gone. Whatever, it's definitely a Winner ~~ It only took two bites of biscuit, and three of the breast to remind me where I was...Yuck! Greasy, tasteless, flavorless chicken...It was warm, not hot...I wondered how long it had been out of the fryer...I wondered how old the oil was... This was at 11:40...One would think the "good stuff" would have been out....Ate most of the slaw, and dumped the Chicken & biscuit ~~~ .Off to a Competitor where I ordered a chicken breast, biscuit, and slaw. First up, the slaw...Really saucy looking, a little to creamy looking.. Hmmm it tasted ok...not a heavy mayonnaise taste like I thought it may have...It was mediocre as slaw goes. Next the biscuit...Wow!! it's hot...Wow it' buttery on top, Wow, it taste so good...A big Winner! ~~ Next the chicken breast...First bite...Wow! that's hot! That's fresh chicken, lots of flavor....Another bite, and I determined I better let it cool for a few minutes...I certainly didn't need, nor intend to eat all of it, but I couldn't help myself ~~ Next time I'll go by KFC and order a slaw, then head over to the other place for the chicken and biscuit!!  ~~ Your mileage may vary.

Have Fun!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 13, 2011)

Great report Uncle Bob!!  Now are you going to clue us in about the name of the winner for the chicken and biscuit?  Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Kur (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't ordinarily eat KFC but I had one of those impossible-to-ignore need for fried chicken a few days ago. We orded breasts and a side of beans; no slaw because I prefer slaw on the less creamy and less sweet-side of the slaw spectrum. The 'baked' beans were devoid of all flavor and the chicken was greasy and dry, but fulfilled my guilty pleasure at least. 

I'm totally going to shred root veggies into my next slaw, that sounds brilliant! Thanks, GW and if it's not too much trouble can you share your fry and bake method for fried chicken? I have one of those little FryDaddys where I can fit one piece in at a time... but the thought of doing a fry/bake combo technique intrigues me...


----------



## pacanis (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, who was the competitor, UB?

And at 11:40 they are still getting rid of yesterday's stuff 
Glad you tried and liked their slaw.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Yeah, who was the competitor, UB?
> 
> And at 11:40 they are still getting rid of yesterday's stuff
> Glad you tried and liked their slaw.



... Ya know Fred....I think you may be on to something!!!   ~~  Obviously someone is making a business decision to keep this location, and others open...I just don't see how. They are never busy...at least when I notice... I don't have a 24 hour surveillance going on but....just sayin. ~~~~

Kayelle there are several establishments that come to mind who fry out chicken that's much, much better...A local grocery store deli, a Shell and Exxon station/C Store, and an independent C Store...all during the noonish hour i might add... Can't speak for 3:30 in the afternoon etc...Not to mention a few well known, local Meat & Three/buffet joints in the area ~~ I've never seen the appeal of the place except for maybe way back when  the bearded man in the white suit was still in charge,...but that was back when Moby Dick was still a minnow and my memory hadn't faded so. ~~ The slaw is delicious however. Thanks to all for bringing that point out! Anyway. "Love that Chicken from Popeyes"


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 13, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> We're not gonna have to take this outside are we?





Nah !
Too cold to eat outside !


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 13, 2011)

Kur;  Make yourself some egg wash by beating an egg with a little milk.  Take a shallow, but large bowl and fill with enough flour to coat your chicken.  Season with salt, pepper, sage, oregano, granulated garlic, or whatever you like to season your chicken with.  I like to use the above, plus dried celery leaves. a half tsp. or so of cayenne pepper, and a tbs. or so of good chicken soup base.  Dredge the chiken in the egg wash, taking care to coat the entire chicken piece.  You can leave the skin on, or remove it before placing in the egg was.  It doesn't matter.  Your chicken will be very juicy either way.  Place into the bowl containing the seasoned flour.  Shake to completely coat the chicken.  If you want, you can place it in the egg wash a second time, and re-coat with flour to make a thicker crust.  That's optional.  Lift the chicken from the flour and bounce to remove the excess flour.  Place into a pan of 360' oil and fry until lightly browned.  Turn the chicken and lightly brown the other side.  Place the chicken onto a foil lined sheet pan and place into a 350' oven for 40 minutes.  Remove and serve hot.  Have napkins ready.  This chicken will squirt you when you bite into it.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Kur (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks GW


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 14, 2011)

Dang, now I want chicken...


----------



## taxlady (Jan 14, 2011)

I have three options in my neighbourhood for crispy fried chicken: make it myself, go to KFC (here it's *P*oulet *F*rite *K*entucky), or the local Chinese buffet.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 14, 2011)

I have one option for chicken besides me. The town grocery store recently added it in their buffet counter. Made fresh at 11:30 every day. I like it, but it tastes surprisingly like KFC's  only not quite as greasy. I haven't tried their slaw. I should to see if they use a copycat recipe.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2011)

As you may guess, the options for Fried Chicken here are numerous....Many of the C-Stores fry chicken, tator logs, chicken strips etc. They hold it in 4' cases with heat lamps...Almost all grocery stores have a Southern deli with fried chicken, and there are many small, as well as large independent Meat & Three places...bottom line, one is never far from a piece of fried chicken...whether, bad, ,average, or excellent. ~~~ I have found, and it comes at no surprise that timing is everything! Hot, fresh out of the fryer is the key! Most prepare for the noon crowd so that's the time to strike...1:30 or 2:00 after a few hours under the heat lamps, and for me it's history....Just passable if you're hungry and don't have a lot of options. 

Anyway, after relating yesterday's Chicken story to my wife and telling her about the KFC slaw...She said good! "When you go to town tomorrow pick some up and we'll have it Saturday night with our Fried Catfish"  So, I'll have to add that to my list today....I was gonna hitch up the wagon and go into town today for supplies anyway...One more stop want make that much difference........Just another day.... beyond the black top....


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 14, 2011)

..............thought y'all might like a look at this................


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 14, 2011)

OH BOY LuckyTrim, that's a *find.*  I also really like their mac and cheese.

Thanks for the link, it's a keeper.


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 14, 2011)

luckytrim said:


> ..............thought y'all might like a look at this................




Looks like I am the winner.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with Uncle Bob about Popeye's fried chicken - especially the spicy fried chicken!  YUM.  The KFC coleslaw keeps me returning to them though.  That being said, I had not been there in a while when a co-worker obtained some of their grilled chicken for a pot-luck.  It was actually very good.  I'm unsure whether it was simply fresh or what, but it has been consistently good when I've had it.  I'm sure it is not grilled like we do it at home, but it tastes good with a blend of spices and is not greasy at all.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 18, 2011)

i really liked the grilled kfc chicken. bought 10 pieces and had some for smunch. that's lunch and dinner, in the middle of the afternoon. i usually only buy thighs and legs if it is just for me. no sides, just chicken.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 18, 2011)

I have to share this.  The first time I made my "Smoldering Chicken" recipe, I called them hot thighs, since they were made from chicken thighs instead of wings.  This raised a few eyebrows as I'm known to be very conservative, including with my language.  I realized immediately the connotations of "Hot Thighs" and promptly change the name.

After all, my grandchildren will one day inherit my recipes.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## babetoo (Jan 19, 2011)

goodweed, you are just to funny. since i am a thigh fan, think i will call em that, if only to myself. lol


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 20, 2011)

babetoo said:


> goodweed, you are just to funny. since i am a thigh fan, think i will call em that, if only to myself. lol



The recipe is - 1/3 cup Sriracha pepper Sauce, 2 tbs. Tobasco Sauce. 1 tbs. lite Soy Sauce.  Combine with 1/2 cup water.  Place uncooked chicken thighs into a zipper-seal plastic bag with the marinade and let sit in the fridge for 30 minutes.  Remove and grill over direct heat on the Webber, or gas grill (for me it has to be the Webber Kettle with a solic bed of good charcoal).  Serve with KFC style cole slaw.  Suprisingly, this chicken isn't scorching hot.  It just leaves a wonderful flavor and warm glow in your mouth.  Of course, you can add other flavors to the marinade to suit your own tastes.  But the first time I made this, it was an instant hit with my family, and I was begged for the recipe.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pacanis (Jan 20, 2011)

GW, what that your "Best chicken ever" thread a while back?
I still make that once in a while.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> GW, what that your "Best chicken ever" thread a while back?
> I still make that once in a while.



That one was for fried chicken.  This one is for chicken made on the grill.  Not the same, but equally good.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pacanis (Jan 20, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> That one was for fried chicken. This one is for chicken made on the grill. Not the same, but equally good.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
This thread, GW. Further back in memory  
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f38/best-bbq-chicken-ive-ever-made-46810.html


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> This thread, GW. Further back in memory
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f38/best-bbq-chicken-ive-ever-made-46810.html



Yep, that's the one.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

